# Hello



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Stitch said:


> My name is Mike and I currently reside in Hudson Florida. I just moved out of a bayboat and bought a 16' dolphin baccountry. I primarily fish out of tarpon springs but can be found lurking around chassahowitzka Tampa bay Boca Grande and the Everglades depending on time of year. Favorite fish to catch inshore would be a snook least favorite would be well none and the fish I am eager to catch is a bonefish. I also enjoy hunting whitetails when the opportunity presents itself. I will be starting a thread in the big boat bragging spot not to brag but for any helpful insight while I get this old 82 up and going. Have a good day look forward to conversing with yall.


Welcome To the show!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Stitch!


----------

